# Job Vacancy at the Merchant Navy Training Board



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

To: Careers at Sea Ambassadors
I am sending you a link to the vacancy for a full time training and careers co-ordinator at the MNTB, on an initial one year fixed term contract. Please feel free to send this on to anyone you think may be interested. I am sure many of you have excellent contacts and networks, and we wanted the ad to go as far and wide as possible, so appreciate your help with this.
The link is http://www.ukchamberofshipping.com/about-us/vacancies
Bill Northrop Careers Co-Ordinator, Merchant Navy Training Board, 30 Park Street, London, SE1 9EQ DD +44 (0) 20 7417 2825
[email protected] www.mntb.org.uk http://www.mntb.org.uk/ 

Promoting and developing seafarer education, training and skills
http://www.careersatsea.org.uk/ 

http://www.facebook.com/careersatsea

For up to date information on courses and career development visit www.careersatsea.org and SEA MORE!
_________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## kimberly_brandt (Aug 8, 2014)

Excellent! I admired you posted here because you help people who are looking for a job and this Job vacancy is a big opportunity to them. In fact, one of my friends is looking for a job and I will tell this good news with her. Thank you for sharing this great news.


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Curious that the job, only paying £25000 p.a. in London, which will barely be subsistence level wages, requires the candidate to be educated to degree level? Why?


----------

